# Chronic Constipation



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

Chronic ConstipationI have found taking very finely ground psyllium husks (GNC has them) followed with Cascara Sagrada (500 mg) in the morning cleans me out and makes me go about four times during the day. If the Cascara Sagrada needs additional help, I'll take 500 mg of Capsicum around noon... I know this is against the theory of not using laxatives, however one does not acquire a tolerance to Cascara Sagrada. I feel it more important to remove toxic waste from within.I also limit bread and milk. No high protein diet because it makes the dangerous bacteria grow.If I want to scour the insides, then about an hour after the husks and herbs, I'll make a fruit smoothy - about 32+ ounces. I start with apple juice -the refrigerated kind, frozen grapes, frozen berries, fresh cut pineapple - refrigerated, kiwi, yogurt, 1-2 table spoons of cold pressed oil, table spoon of lactose, and a little milk. Grind in a blender and it makes a slushy concoction which is FULL of enzymes, soluble fiber, and phyto chemicals. This works together with the herbs taken over an hour earlier. I also take assorted 50 mg of B vitamins, and DMAE, and Lecithin.I guarantee this will get things moving and recondition the bowel. Low fiber and stagnation is the enemy.


----------

